# محتاجة تطبيقات عن(fast fourier (FFT



## aya76 (24 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
رجاءا عندي مشروع تخرج عن fast Fourier وانا بحاجة لتطبيقات عنه
شاكرة حسن تعاونكم ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## هيثم عبدالله 2009 (17 فبراير 2009)

عند السقاري حتجد كل الماكينات و العدد الخاصه بالمصانع فرايز-مخارط سي إن سي و عاديه-عدد قطع كربييد-حفر بالشراره-واير كت/ إتصل هيثم السقاري 27872234- و زور الموقع www.sakkary.com


----------



## ibrahim.elbadry (21 مايو 2009)

MRIانا شوفت تطبيقات ليه فى اجهزه 
وممكن فى تشخيص الاعطال مثال فى التربينه خاصه فى ال turbine sentry 
ممكن تبحثى فى الموضوعين دول


----------

